
Chloroquine a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread (2005) - IfIEverCatchYou
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1232869/
======
IfIEverCatchYou
SARS-CoV-2 and SARS-CoV bind with similar affinities to ACE2. [1]

1\.
[https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(20)30262-2?_re...](https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(20\)30262-2?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS0092867420302622%3Fshowall%3Dtrue)

------
giardini
Previously posted and discussed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22953079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22953079)

